# I am going to retire.



## gillhunter (Aug 14, 2013)

After working full time, including 4 years in the military, for the past 45 years I have decided that the wife and I need to spend more time with our family and fishing, so I am going to retire at the end of the month. I wonder what it will be like fishing when ever I want? :LOL2:


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 14, 2013)

You earned it, enjoy it! Congrats


----------



## 03sp500 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome, Enjoy what you have earned. =D>


----------



## Jim (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats man! That is great.


----------



## DrNip (Aug 14, 2013)

I'll tell you what it would be like, it would be sweet! Congrats on retirement.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations to you both! I can testify that it is great! Enjoy! Jerry =D>


----------



## MOE (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations gillhunter!


----------



## overboard (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats! 
ENJOY! I know I am!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Aug 14, 2013)

:beer: Way to go enjoy :beer:


----------



## Butthead (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!!

I'm also counting down the days to my retirement...
only another 10,366 to go!


----------



## Country Dave (Aug 14, 2013)

_That is awesome congratulations. =D> =D> =D> 

I have at least 5 more year's to go. It all depends, realistically probably 8 to 10. Enjoy _


----------



## bulldog (Aug 14, 2013)

Congrats!! Best of luck to you.


----------



## Ictalurus (Aug 14, 2013)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## PATRIOT (Aug 14, 2013)

Retire and spend ALL of it before Obama spends it (or gives it away) for you!


----------



## tnriverluver (Aug 14, 2013)

I am not retired but am self employed at age 52. My business has collapsed over the last four years with this economy and now usually only work about a half a day each day. I could not be happier and now long to be able to retire. Not going to happen anytime soon but I could sure get use to it. I have seen so many retire, get bored, and go back to work. I know that will not be me


----------



## nomowork (Aug 14, 2013)

Congratulations, you won't regret it!

I retired four years ahead of what I had planned. A good financial planner is pretty much a must these days unless the lottery is your friend. You'll find that you will be busier than you thought doing all the things you meant to do during your working career.

Happy retirement and tight lines!


----------



## cva34 (Aug 15, 2013)

You and Ms earned it Enjoy!!! Next year will be retired 10 y and its been Wonderful..All I can say is "don't know how I had time to work"


----------



## Keystone (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats! Retirement can be very busy. I have no idea how I had time to work all of those years!


----------



## FerrisBueller (Aug 15, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone! We plan on moving to North Carolina where our kids and grandchildren are. I want to to be able to take my grandsons fishing more than a couple times a year.


----------



## beehunter (Aug 16, 2013)

My Dad retired at the first of the year and he has worked harder since retiring than he did when he was employed, just saying........


----------



## FishingCop (Aug 16, 2013)

congrats


----------



## DrNip (Aug 17, 2013)

North Carolina, I've heard it is pretty up that a way.


----------



## Attwanl (Aug 17, 2013)

Congrats on retirement.... Where in North Carolina are ya heading? I spend the most of the year here near Asheville.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 17, 2013)

Our kids are in Charlotte and Huntersville. We are looking at the Denver area.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

3 more days!!


----------



## Scott1298 (Aug 27, 2013)

Of course you know we expect even more fishing pictures! =D>


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 29, 2013)

Just about done with today. One more day to go.


----------



## Kismet (Aug 29, 2013)

I hope it will be even more wonderful than your best imaginings!

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 29, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327808#p327808 said:


> Kismet » 35 minutes ago[/url]"]I hope it will be even more wonderful than your best imaginings!
> 
> =D> =D> =D>


Thanks everyone. None of my staff congratulated me, two of them had melt downs today when it finally sunk in that I wasn't going to be there next week.


----------



## Wallijig (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## earl60446 (Aug 29, 2013)

Congrats
Retired myself in july, 2007, never regretted it but still don't get to go fishing whenever I want.
"Things" come up besides work. In any case, people I worked with also did not say much til about 6 months later when a big project came up, they could not (IMO, didn't want to) do it. So they convinced management to hire me back as a consultant. CHA-CHING$$ but could only take it for about 6 months and I was done.
Tim


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 30, 2013)

Finished :LOL2: :LOL2:. Sitting in my garage beside my tin, with a cold one, planning my fishing for the weekend!


----------



## nomowork (Aug 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=327928#p327928 said:


> gillhunter » Today, 13:10[/url]"]Finished :LOL2: :LOL2:. Sitting in my garage beside my tin, with a cold one, planning my fishing for the weekend!



=D> 

Now everyday is a holiday or weekend!


----------



## DuraCraft (Aug 31, 2013)

A big congratulations from me, gill! I'm near it meself, be 65 in January, trying to hold out until 66 just to maximize me lucres. Me work is really at my own pace though, so no stress for me or I'd let 'er go in a New York second. Keep us posted, and save some for seed!


----------



## Colbyt (Aug 31, 2013)

Congratulations. I bet the boss gives you at least a week before the honey do lists start.


----------



## gillhunter (Aug 31, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328009#p328009 said:


> Colbyt » 6 minutes ago[/url]"]Congratulations. I bet the boss gives you at least a week before the honey do lists start.


 :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: I got my first Honey Do list 41 years ago. I have completed 1000's of jobs over the years and currently have a few hundred.


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 4, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328010#p328010 said:


> gillhunter » 31 Aug 2013, 16:54[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328009#p328009 said:
> ...


I did nothing yesterday on my first day of retirement. Today I turned 61 and the Honey Do list is back! Trimming bushes. :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2:


----------



## BobbyR (Sep 4, 2013)

gillhunter,
I was medically retired from the army in Jan 2012. I'm 46!!! The VA has labeled me unemployable. I thought I would spend most of my time fishing, but there is always something going on. I get out when can which is not as often as I would like.


----------



## Colbyt (Sep 4, 2013)

After a year I often wonder how I ever found time to work a job. I admit to being not as fast as I once was with chores but even so I don't stop most days.


----------



## gillhunter (Sep 24, 2013)

Well I'm on my 4th week of retirement and have actually gotten out to fish a few times during the week which is really nice. The last time I was away from work for more than a week was in 1990, so this is an adjustment. 
Fortunately my wife and I have been "empty nesters" for about 15 years and we have developed some hobbies, fishing, the tin, wood working, and for her gardening, which I get to do any heavy lifting :LOL2:. 

Today is garage cleaning day. My "honey do" list has no end.


----------



## bassfisherjk58 (Sep 24, 2013)

Congrat's!!


----------



## nomowork (Sep 24, 2013)

Glad you're enjoying it!

I'm on my sixth year of retirement. Looking forward to my new canoe arriving Thursday. 

I just finished installing automatic sprinklers at my son's house and almost finished fixing and rerouting my GF's new automatic sprinklers just installed by a PRO. :roll: 

The work never ends, but I'm enjoying all of it. We do manage to get some fishing time in too!


----------

